

We've built a memory storage service, we'd love your thoughts. - LemonadeDev

http://flirble.me<p>Myself and my quirky Canadian co-founder have built a memory storage service that stores files, text messages, phone calls; essentially anything you can throw at us. You can upload via the web, SMS, mobile, FTP or even send us stuff via the post (family photos, hard drives to clone, etc) to backup for you.<p>We're still working out some of the kinks, but our plan for data storage is as follows...<p>You give us data. We let you get instant on-demand access to that memory for 7 days, after that - we lock it away and you have to submit an unlock request in order to get at it again (takes around 6 hours); to keep things as economically priced as possible - we don't allow on-demand access long-term, though this is something that is currently under discussion. Images will always remain available and live however. At any point, you can request us to send you a copy of all of your memories (or a specific one) to you on a flash drive, a hard drive, a DVD or a Bluray. We will only charge you the actual cost of the media that we put it on for you.<p>We're still working on a premium feature that will enable constant on-demand access, but it'll be more expensive simply as it would cost us more.<p>Accounts have a 48 hour trial, so please don't think that we're expecting you to pay to give us your feedback - we really would love to hear from you.
======
mcrider
I'd love to have a service like this that is polled by my devices as I go
about the day. For example if I'm writing an email, visiting a website, or at
a physical location (according to my phone), the service would give me
gradated alerts based on the relevance of the current situation to various
stored 'memories'. So, really, the next (un)natural progression of human
memory. Just a thought, good luck with your project :)

~~~
LemonadeDev
That's a great idea! Can you email hello@flirble.me so we can discuss this
further?

------
forcer
how can you guarantee the data will be accessible in 50 years ? how can I
trust you that you won't be gone in few months as many startups like this do.

Don't get me wrong, I like it and many people will surely use it, but I think
the most important part is to persuade people you will stick around for long.

~~~
LemonadeDev
We're currently working on a way to guarantee that, I'm glad that people are
asking this question; you can't expect "because we said so" to work in this
day and age. We've built the service to be profitable from day one, so we're
not doing what some other competitors have done in the past which is to burn
their seed money like it's the end of the world.

